

Ask PG/RTM: Please change/remove the "More" link on the discussion pages - shrikant

1. It creates an artificial "fold" that hides comment threads on heavily discussed submissions<p>2. Even for users that choose to go below the fold, it breaks the flow of reading through the threads<p>3. Most importantly, sometimes I am without any connectivity [several days a week]. When I can anticipate such periods, I get to HN and open up a pair of tabs for each submission - the article and the HN discussion page - that I can then read through at leisure while offline. The "more" behaviour breaks this workflow :(<p>Is the only way to manage load on HN's servers by reducing readership of it as well?
======
chrisaycock
This has already been discussed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2118325>

